# UKC shows - questions



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi all, just wondering if any of you have taken/shown your golden at a UKC show? I have heard that the judges provide you with a critique of your dog on paper in comarison to the breed standard (or the judges interpretation of it). 
-So my questions are why does it seem that UKC is not on par with AKC or CKC ? What are the differences?
-why do so few people go to UKC for titles, if they are judged against the standard, shouldn't it be the same?
-I see in photos that alot of the dogs entered in UKC shows are what some would call English type - is there a reason for that?

Any input is appreciated!


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

I've just gotten Cole's UKC Reg # (he's already AKC registered) and I'll be showing him in May.

He won't be shown in AKC for a while because he's not ready, but he needs practice, so the UKC is a good place to start. Plus, I like the idea of no pro handlers (unless they own the dog), no over-grooming, the judge's critique, sometimes no bait in the ring (depends on the judge), and the more casual atmosphere.

The UKC was originally a Sporting Dog venue I believe. It's branched out to other areas.

They place a high value on the dog being able to do it's JOB while conforming to the physical standard as well. By definition, if a breed can't perform it's job...it doesn't really conform to the standard, no matter how well put together the body is. THIS is what the UKC is known for. They're "purpose" oriented ... it's not a beauty pageant.

The AKC has several breeds that have "split" into virtually two groups. Those that can work, and those that look good. Generally the twain never meets. The Golden Retriever is one of those breeds.

The "show dogs" don't often hunt, and the hunting dogs don't often show. The breeders of both sides don't agree with the other sides' definition of the breed standard. LOL So....the Golden has become "The Golden" or "The Golden Retriever". Too sad....but true.

The UKC encourages the "whole dog" concept. Working and physically conforming.

Go to the UKC site, and read the forum. There's a lot of info there. Plus there's a breed standard (UKC) for each breed. The website also gives a lot of information about their views...and their purpose.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I've shown in UKC several times, and I've never gotten a written anything about my dog, except when I show in obedience, and they do give you a copy of the judges scoring sheet. 
I've found the UKC judging, (just my experience, don't want to make anyone mad) is all over the place. Some of the judges are excellent, know goldens, and judge accordingly. Others reward flashy coats and big heads, even if the dogs can't move around the ring once. Still others don't care what the dog looks like, as long as it can move well. One person who judges UKC, but I haven't shown to her, told me she'd put my dog up in a heartbeat because he has the nicest FEET she's ever seen on a golden. Go figure. In UKC the judges judge all breeds, whereas in AKC they are only licensed for a few breeds. 
I think the reason that UKC isn't on a par with AKC is that it's not very competitive. It only takes 3 wins with competition (that can be just one other dog) to get your UKC championship. In AKC, you need to beat at least 23 other dogs at least twice (in our district) plus get some other wins in order to get your championship. That's a whole lot harder than beating ONE other dog!
That said, I love UKC. Professional handlers are not allowed. The atmosphere is very relaxed and friendly. As ardeagold said, it's great practice for dogs new to the show ring (and handlers!). When you get a good judge, they look at the golden in terms of it's ability to perform the function for which it was bred. I love showing to "hunting judges", they love my boy! And even though a UKC Championship is fairly easy to come by, I'm still very proud of his.


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

So when you do go will you share the critique ?? I am very curious to see what sort of stuff they put there lol. I have only seen one UKC show here (Canada - I will admit to not looking though) and don't know how often they are held here. I will go to there site and take a look around. Thank you for the response!


You must have been posting at the same time as I H4D - I have heard you can get a written critique of your dogs compared to what the judge interprets the breed standard to be. However I think I would be a little let down to be put up on my dogs feet alone lol hmmm something to think about - if there is another show here.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Hello!
The only breeds that get a written critique in UKC are the Belgian breeds (Tervuren/Sheepdog/Malinois). They are judged very differently in UKC than any other breed...I don't know why! But they are.
I believe the "International" shows provide written critiques, maybe that is what you were thinking of? Or the GRCA's CCA program, which is excellent, but not a show or competition.
UKC shows run very much like an AKC match, and are usually about that size. Typically you will have two shows a day with one judge judging the entire entry (all breeds, group & BIS). 
I've entered exactly ONE weekend of UKC shows. Fisher finished in that weekend by taking three group ones, one group two, and two Best In Show. There were no other goldens, probably 7-8 total Sporting dogs, and about 50-60 total all-breed entries. Mainly APBTs, Rat Terriers and fluffy things like cotons. The atmosphere was much more relaxed, basically I showed up with an AKC champion, ran a comb through him and he easily won. Competition within the APBTs was much more, um...cut throat! 
I don't know if I'd go out of my way to go to UKC breed shows. If you want to get your feet wet in showing, get nervous in AKC, or your dog just needs experience, then go for it. But a UKC championship is not at all comparable to an AKC championship (although it was fun sweeping BIS, two in one day). Having said that, I fully support the UKC and their promotion of the all-around dog. I like their obedience regs better than AKC, and their HRC program is great. 
Hope this helps,


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi K9 I am happy to show my dogs and don't really get that nervous I am just curious about the happenings. Perhaps it is an International show I am thinking of. I find it interesting to be able to hear/read what the judge thinks of your dog as you cannot really sit down with a judge and have him tell you what he thinks! Thought it might be a refreshing change .... 
ps - I like your GO Fisher stud pages very creative!


----------

